# 1/64 side view mirrors..



## guinnesspeanut

I forgot to mention how to make them 3D, so figured I'd start from scratch. 1/64 diecast & models are getting more and more detailed, but they still don't come with side view mirrors. I found a solution to this. There's a company called Eduard that makes photo etched details for models. Photo etch is often abbreviated as P.E. , or PE. Any ways, the part number for the mirrors is EDU72402. They are actually 1/72 aircraft mirrors, and they also come larger for 1/32 and 1/48 models. Just search for mirrors on the Eduard site, or Eduard mirrors on ebay. I think it's 1/48 and 1/35, but a little snip and it's good for anything in between. But back to the 1/64 cars. There are 60 mirrors on the card. 12 styles, 5 of each. 2 styles are ready to mount as is on to your car, the rest have 2 posts going from the mirror that are used to attach to the cars or trucks. Some of these you can cut off a post and simply mount. If you're like me though, you'll snip until the shape matches the original stock side mirrors. I grind down the tips of nail puinches to round, oval, and square shapes with rounded corners. Then I carefully place the punch on the mirror and tap it with a hammer. I find that scrap pieces of laminate flooring glued to 2X6 or 2X8 lumber, firmly clamped or screwed to a solid work table gives me the best results. Sharp scissors and a steady hand work well too. The part I forgot to mention earlier was how to make them 3D. Use one of those "extra hand" gizmos with the magnifying glass and alligator clips. Clip onto the post of the mirror, then position it so gravity will pull on the drip. I use a pin and the tiniest drop of silver latex paint. I'll take a small donation from my dog, a hair off of her tail, slit a toothpick, and wedge it in, so only a mm is exposed. I use this makeshift brush to manipulate the drop. Better to apply 2 to 4 of these tiny drops than to put too much on and try to sand it off. Once you've got a decent 3D effect, stop. It's never going to be perfect, and once you glue them on to your car, the results are stunning in photos. The more you do, the better you'll get at it. I've done this on 5 cars and 3 trucks so far, so I'm no expert yet. My other idea for making the 3D back on these is to use something the approximate size and shape of the back of the real mirror, and make an indentation in clay, then put the drop of latex paint in there. let it dry, remove it, then use a tiny dab to affix the 3D shape to the mirror. One of the points in a cheap diamond point bit set for a dremel looks like a perfect "bullet" shaped mirror, or police light on the side of a 50's car. I don't know if the clay is going to work or not, so I'm open to ideas. I hate taking photos, but I'd love to see someone else's mirrors in a week or so. The mirrors cost about $11 delivered. Not bad for up to 30 vehicles. If you can get at the interior, you can use one for a rearview. I haven't done that yet, but it's on the "to do" list.


----------

